# Raffia or fast grass mats



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine still folds up well. When I went light I thought it was good until I noticed that it flattens out. Especially when wet. Then j started seeing others and I realized I did it all wrong. It takes a lot to give it depth. Starting out with 25 lbs isn't a problem. I just guarantee that you will want more.


----------



## gbear (Dec 12, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 190923


Craig what colors did you get?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Well crap!!! I almost had it done and then I noticed a small note saying there's a mudmotor conversion kit. Of course its the weekend and I can't call them. I'm very annoyed right now.


----------

